# Is the Samsung Galaxy S III A Google Phone?



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm curious as to whether this phone is a "Google Sponsored Phone" like the G1 and the Galaxy Nexus are???? Also did they release source code/RIL, unlocked bootloader, etc for this device yet? And finally do you all think it will be released for VZW users?
Thanks in advance


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

@ the title: Of course not.

They have indeed release the source code (or at least part of the source code?) for the AT&T (and I believe sprint) variant of the device, with that said I think it's safe to assume this has been released for the international version as well.
No source has been released for the VZW Variant, yet.
The bootloader on the international version is unlocked, however I am not sure about the US carrier versions.

Do I think the VZW version will get the same love? I'd hope so.
I ordered the VZW version myself, and if they don't give us the same love they will be screwing over A LOT of people.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, if anyone has more information on the US carrier S3s please post it, I'd love to know myself.

Source Code info - http://www.androidauthority.com/atts-and-t-mobiles-samsung-galaxy-s3-get-their-source-codes-released-96299/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nexus devices are the only Google Devices. The rest are licensed by Google to OEMs to run "Google Apps" and deviate from what Google considers to be Android outside of that. Amazon didn't want to pay for that license and that's why they have Android without any Google stuff officially on it.

As for the source, OEMs like Samsung are required to release the Linux Kernel required by GPL and nothing else (none have ever officially released anything else outside of that).


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.... I was wondering because generally Google phones have the needed source code and ril released for development.I had the Droid Charge which hit a development wall since the RIL was never released and further development was hindered. Contrary to that the GNexus is full of development because the essential code was released or usuable....


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Nexus devices are the only Google Devices. The rest are licensed by Google to OEMs to run "Google Apps" and deviate from what Google considers to be Android outside of that. Amazon didn't want to pay for that license and that's why they have Android without any Google stuff officially on it.
> 
> As for the source, OEMs like Samsung are required to release the Linux Kernel required by GPL and nothing else (none have ever officially released anything else outside of that).


If I'm not mistaken Google does not charge anything to use android.

Amazon wanted an "Amazon Kindle" not another android tablet. That's why it doesn't have the Google stuff preloaded.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They don't, but Google apps and services they do (which are not part of the source)

EDIT: It's why Cyanogen was sent an injunction a few years ago and does not include them within the ROM. You have to have a license (which Google charges for) to distribute them or use Google Location Services (which Amazon does not use on the Fire).

http://source.android.com/faqs.html#how-can-i-get-access-to-the-google-apps-for-android-such-as-maps



> How can I get access to the Google apps for Android, such as Maps?
> 
> The Google apps for Android, such as YouTube, Google Maps and Navigation, Gmail, and so on are Google properties that are not part of Android, and are licensed separately. Contact [email protected] for inquiries related to those apps.


http://androidandme.com/2009/09/hacks/cyanogenmod-in-trouble/

http://slashdot.org/story/09/09/25/1417208/

http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2009/09/note-on-google-apps-for-android.html

http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/09/09/29/1510232/android-modder-tries-to-outmaneuver-google


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> They don't, but Google apps and services they do (which are not part of the source)
> 
> EDIT: It's why Cyanogen was sent an injunction a few years ago and does not include them within the ROM. You have to have a license (which Google charges for) to distribute them or use Google Location Services (which Amazon does not use on the Fire).
> 
> ...


Now there. I learned something today. Thanks.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------

